# "Christmas Reservation(s)" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 28, 2017)

Our last challenge of 2017 has ended in a tie with good reason, both works are extremely well wrought. Please take off your mittens and join us in giving our winners, *n**ed*, for his entry *Nativity*, and *Firemajic*, for her entry *Give Me This Wish, I Wish Tonight*, the hearty round of applause they deserve.

Both winners will receive this month's Laureate, and together, unless one goes into hiding to avoid the hefty weight of "the choice", will select our next prompt. 


Kudos to you both for very superior work. You guys deserve this win.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 28, 2017)

Great work, Ned and Julia.  Well done!


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 28, 2017)

bravo and brava to our illustrious and distinguished poets Ned and Julia- wonderful poems-the grasshopper has grown into a preying mantis- a killer poet- and neds works get more sublime with each stroke. 

A shout-out to Pete's poem, I laughed my ass off- 

A good job to all

warmest
bob


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 28, 2017)

Well wrought.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 28, 2017)

Well-penned, both.  Kudos.


----------



## sas (Dec 28, 2017)

I misplaced my applause on the other thread. Applause, applause to you both!! And, I was pleased to see so many poems entered. Hope it keeps growing.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 28, 2017)

Wonderful poems, congrats to you both!!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone... I have to admit, I am shocked that my poem received any votes... I struggled with it... and felt that it was a pale reflection of the event I was trying to express... sometimes a poem kinda writes its self...and sometime you have to beat the emotions into poetic submission... anyway, I am humbled...and grateful that you "got it".... Thank you again..

Congratulations, Ned... your poem is elegance personified....

Annie... you blew me away...


----------



## ned (Dec 29, 2017)

thank you everyone.

and congratulations to Fire....heart rendering doesn't cover it....

thanks to CD for your continued commitment and to all those that voted.........Ned


----------

